# B14 in da 808 state!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hope you like it.
http://members.cardomain.com/ntenct_bu


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

very nice I like the color on it... also did you paint your blinker light? Anywho I like how the white works with the gray. 

ps what sides are those?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro... like the rims and exterior color.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

looks great. love the color, drop is perfect, wheels look great, very clean too. wish my car looked that good.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good

...how'd you get an avatar so quickly?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice! 4 Doors Representn'!
Only the 2nd car I've seen with those skirts.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

nice.. are those skirts from an M3??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *...how'd you get an avatar so quickly? *


The three Soda/Coke/Pop are availble whenever you want, a new added feature.

What do all the switches do? The one by the light fader, by the shifter, and the other one in the little pocket by the shifter ( I think thats a switch ) Cute little Purple Bear


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

how do you not get like 40 tickets every time you leave the house?! I know that didnt pass recon.

It looks really really good though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Well im in Hawaii, and my island doesnt have recon, nether does it have emissions. I guess im just in a lucky place. 

About my tail lights, I had to spray them because i got a warning for them, I didnt want to pay $120 for clear tails and spray more than half of it. So i switched the bulbs and sprayed the turnsignal. turned out pretty good i guess.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i didnt know that Big island didnt have Recon.... thats messed up! Lucky....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks really good. That is what im planing on doing to my trunk also.

And what is Recon?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what i want to know is where u got that gauge pillar from and what the hell is a recon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

The gauge pillar is actually from a 92' civic. It matched up pretty good so i worked with it. And as for Recon, "Recon" or reconstruction means basically anything you put on your car. Like clear tails or intake, rims, springs, etc. If you change stuff on your car, you need to get a permit for it, if not you get a s#it load of tickets.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

oh, how good was the fitment? any kind of modification needed? or was it pretty simple stuff


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

it fit up pretty. not perfectly because its not even made for the car but theres no cutting involved, just bolt up. I'll try to put more pics up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

*it fit up pretty good i mean.


----------

